# Ducks molting NOW??



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

My ducks are about two months old, and fully feathered. A week ago we started noticing feathers in the yard, and yep, sure enough, four out of five are molting now. It has been very hot here, more like late July/early August than mid June. Could that be why they are molting so early? They're not losing wing feathers (yet!), but otherwise they look like ragamuffins! They've also been more noisy and pushy lately, demanding food frequently. 

They have lots of space to forage on, so I'm reluctant to feed them more than once a day, but if they are growing new feathers maybe I should.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know, it's been a weird year though. My turkey has molted already too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They may be losing their baby feathers...a duckling will molt a couple of times the first year, just usually it's not really obvious..With that said...mine are molting now too...weird year


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Lol, no kidding. Mine have taken to chasing the cats out of "their" yard anytime they darn well please. They even tried to chase away a visiting tomcat! I thought that geese were supposed to be the fierce ones... In the picture above, they were trying to intimidate our big hunter, Elwood. He'll kill moles, rabbits, bluejays, anything: but even he won't go for the ducks. Guard ducks. Sheesh.


----------

